# Properties Datei verschlüsseln. WIE?



## gondor (4. Nov 2004)

hallo!

ich speicher sensible daten mittels propertie-files auf der lokalen festplatte ab.
da ich diese gerne vor unerlaubter einsicht 'schützen' möchte, würde ich gerne 
erfahren, wie man diese evtl. verschlüsselt speichert und an die daten wieder
entschlüsselt herankommt.

gibt es da einen weg? oder vllt. einen ganz anderen?

danke für die hilfe...


----------



## gondor (5. Nov 2004)

keiner eine antwort?


----------



## thE_29 (5. Nov 2004)

du könntest es serialisieren, da steht ja glaube ich auch nur die struktur drinnen und son zeugs mit den daten!

Ob das dann noch einer lesen kann weiß ich nicht, ansonsten gibt es sicherlich Libs die dir Dateien verschlüsseln lassen können (vielleicht hats JAVA 5 auch schon)


----------



## Sky (5. Nov 2004)

thE_29 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> du könntest es serialisieren, da steht ja glaube ich auch nur die struktur drinnen und son zeugs mit den daten!



Du mußt Dir aber darüber bewußt sein, dass die Daten immer noch im Klartext drinstehen, nur halt ein anderes Format haben.


----------



## Bleiglanz (5. Nov 2004)

da gibts doch eine vollständige kryptographiebibliothek (seit 1.4)

=> java.secutrity.*

oder du machst es ganz banal erstmal mit einem One-Time-Pad, das du fest ins programm einkompiliert hast

serialisieren ist natürlich auch nicht schlecht

so richtig "sicher" ist das alles natürlich nicht

willst du ein Passwort verwenden? wer kann lesen/schreiben? etc??


----------



## gondor (5. Nov 2004)

hm, ob er das file verschlüsselt oder nur den inhalt...

das ist mir eigentlich gleich. welche realisierung ist denn da am einfachsten. ein passwort braucht nicht verwendet zu werden. was mir noch eingefallen ist: das file sollte nur vom admin aus gelöscht werden. 

muss mir dann mal die securitiy-klassen anschauen.

danke für eure tipps


----------



## semi (5. Nov 2004)

Verschlüssele die Daten mit einem beliebigen Datenwort oder von
mir aus einem einzelnen Byte mit XOR.
z.B.
	
	
	
	





```
Zeichen 'A' = 01000001b

Codieren

    01000001
xor 10111011
------------
  = 11111010

Decodieren

    11111010
xor 10111011
------------
  = 01000001 = 'A'
```
Oder mit mehreren Werten, wobei Du das Code-Wort nach jedem Zeichen 
um ein Bit nach rechts schiebst.
z.B.

```
0100101001010011001011101011100111100111

Daraus ergeben sich solche Codebytes, die mit dem jeweils 
aktuellen Zeichen/Byte XOR verknüpft werden.

01001010
10010100
00101001
00101001
... usw.
```

Lesbar ist es dann auf jedem Fall nicht mehr 
Alternativ Vigenere-Chiffre mit dem Passwort des Anwenders. 
Ändert er aber sein Passwort, dann müsstest Du alle codierten 
Dateien wieder umcodieren, sonst kommt keiner an den Inhalt 
ran, nicht mal Du.


----------

